# 4 wheeler hard on spark plugs



## WishboneW (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 1988 300 4 Trax.

Once I install a new NGK plug, it starts and runs fine for as long as all day or as short as 15 minutes.

Once I cut it off, it will not start again unless I replace the plug with a new one or one that has not been used in that engine.

For one that has been used in the engine I can wire brush it, even though it is not fouled, attach the plug wire, ground the plug threads to the motor and it will not spark when the starter is engaged.  Put a new one in and it works fine.

Any ideas on what is causing this?


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 18, 2009)

carb problems, wrong fuel amts are killing your plugs.plugs should last a year or more easily.


----------



## thomasr (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got a 91 Honda and for what it's worth, I've noticed regular ole Champions last longer than the NGK.  I know that don't seem right but I'm a believer.  On my wheeler it's amazing...it can go for a year or more running great and then one day on mid-ride it just won't start again.  Swap plugs ( I carry a couple with me) and then it will start back up.  Must be a Honda thing....


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 19, 2009)

Used to be a plug would last a year, but no more.

Thanks for the replies.  

Would the used of an exhaust gas analyzer be necessary for carb adjustments?


----------



## Wade95 (Mar 19, 2009)

What color is it when you take it out???  If it's what I'm thinking,,,dark black the vehicle is running real rich and fouling the plug.  Heck, for an 88 to even be running is amazing.  If you don't feel like taking it apart go get ya some Sea Foam  (auto parts store) and one heat cycle hotter plug.  Mix some sea foam in w/some good 93 octane,,run it,, and see what happens.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 19, 2009)

Does it smoke?  Might be the rings that are leaking oil in...but like mentioned above, most likely a carb issue.  You leaving the choke on too long?  That would also cause it to get fouled.


----------



## Mel (Mar 19, 2009)

thomasr said:


> Must be a Honda thing....


Must be.  My dad's old Honda Fourtrax is bad to foul out the plug, too.


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 19, 2009)

The plug is dark black, but I have seen them worse and still run.  The carb is likely rich and I have left the choke on a little long, however, should running it for an hour or so not burn off any excess?

It does not smoke.

Even after cleaning and rechecking the gap, the plug will not spark.

Agreed on the Champions.  They work better than AC Delco in my GMC.


----------



## Mel (Mar 19, 2009)

No, it will not burn off.  If the carb is rich, its dumping too much fuel to it and fouling out the plug.  Leaving the choke on too long is making it worse.  That's probably your problem.


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies.

I will turn down the mixture and see what happens.


----------



## germag (Mar 20, 2009)

First off, I've never seen a NKG plug "come back" after it quits working, no matter how much you clean them. 

If you're having to leave the choke on longer to make the motor run right, you need to clean and properly adjust the carb. The most likely thing is that the pilot jet is restricted.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a 4Trax and had similar problem....

Make sure your choke is opening up all the way, and adjust the
carb for more air....


----------



## hammerz71 (Mar 22, 2009)

I had the problem with my '06 Can-Am Outlander, plugs fouling in no time.  I'd clean it and stick it back in and it'd be fine for a while.  I picked up on a forum where guys were simply replacing their stock paper air filter with the K&N, and the little bit more air from the better flowing filter was just enough to lean it out a smidge to where the problem is greatly reduced.  About a year and a half ago, I tuned the ATV up myself and bought a K&N at that time.  Sure enough, problem solved...


----------

